# I hate cancer so much



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Twenty and some years ago my family and many others lived in the world that shouldn’t be a part of today’s civilization at all but it was and still is in some parts of the world. Seeing what I’ve seen I swear to never use a word “hate” and it was never allowed in my house but this morning I am screaming loud *“I HATE CANCER”. *

It is taking our pups so young and so fast, it doesn’t give us the time to love and it is not fair to them, it is not fair to us.

I really don’t know why I started this thread but feel defeated, I hate it sooo much, can’t put it in the words.

I am a person who loves everything and everyone, but I hate cancer and I am angry, so angry…


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I agree that I hate cancer for taking the lives of so many young dogs, and beyond that I hate cancer for also taking the lives of young children, men and women in their prime and just the cruel and senseless path it takes. But I still try to tell myself that someone is keeping score, hard some days though.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I also am not someone to use the word hate lightly BUT I HATE cancer. It is just plain evil.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

It took my beloved Father when he was way too young. It was traumatic for me to watch someone I loved so dearly waste away right in front of me.

It took my beloved Golden Oaks so very fast. We were blind sided and heartbroken.

I HATE Cancer!!!


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

I am a Cancer survivor. Over the past 30 years I have been diagnosed and treated many times. As a pastor I have ministered/am ministering to many who are battling various forms of this disease. I have seen what it does, and what it cannot do:

"What Cancer Cannot Do"

Cancer is so limited...
It cannot cripple love.
It cannot shatter hope.
It cannot corrode faith.
It cannot eat away peace.
It cannot destroy confidence.
It cannot kill friendship.
It cannot shut out memories.
It cannot silence courage.
It cannot reduce eternal life.
It cannot quench the Spirit.

Author: Unknown

Ecclesiastes 3:11 He has made everything beautiful in its time. Also He has put eternity in their hearts, except that no one can find out the work that God does from beginning to end.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

God Bless You 1Oldparson!


----------



## GldnLove (Mar 5, 2015)

I also don't like the word Hate, but I agree, I absolutely HATE cancer also. 
I lost my Mom to cancer in 2013. 
I just lost my beloved Golden Sam to cancer on 3/14, at only 5 yrs old.
It's a horrible disease.
Cherish each and every single day!
Hugs to all who have gone through it, are going through it, who will go through it.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Take a look at the "Rookie, Maverick, Grinn, etc." thread in the cancer section, I just posted some helpful info. re. a GR cancer study you might be interested in. I HATE cancer too, but it's nice to know some people are trying to find some answers.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

It breaks my heart to read the stories of people losing their dogs to cancer but the recent spate of dogs under five years meeting that fate leaves me speechless. What is going on. I find it hard to believe that it is the unwitting fault of breeders alone. What are we doing to this planet? I have always believed in immunisation of people and animals. My father was in the first group of RAF personnel to participate in an exchange program with the US after the second world war and as a small child I was able to receive immunisation for polio long before it was available in the UK. My children were always fully immunised although I disagreed with the often unwarranted prescribing of antibiotics for minor ailments and refused them. However I have a friend with a child (her third) who was perfectly normal until her 18 month immunisation. Within a week she was severely handicapped. There may well be no scientific evidence to say immunisation was the problem but you will never be able to convince my friend. When I was at school in the fifties/sixties there was one child in the whole school with asthma. She was considered quite the oddity. By the time my second child was in primary school in the eighties one-third of children in his class were asthmatics and a ventilator was a common playground accessory but no children with ADHD. Move another five years on and the classrooms were full of children on medication diagnosed with a string of problems with various initials. And it has gone downhill from there. I volunteer with disabled children and children with learning disabilities and challenging behaviour. This is all new! Where has it come from. Is it what we are eating, what we are spraying around the place. I have a husband who reacts to anything with a fragrance, plastics, sprays, polyester, moulds, you name it. I believe all this is linked. But what can we do. And I don't trust the big pharmaceutical companies or the pet food manufacturers either. There is too much profit and too little regulation. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

I have to agree that I absolutely HATE Cancer! Thanks for posting this thread, cuz I really need to vent even if it's just to myself.. I've lost family Members, friends, and most recently, Braxton on Tuesday. It's just not fair. I think the increase could have lots to do with growth hormones in our foods and preservatives-- I wish I knew for sure.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I hate cancer and every other insidious disease that takes away our beloved goldens way to early, not to mention our human loved ones as well. I hope truly that they find a magic pill to prevent or cure it.
I have been following news reports about outbreaks of measles and other diseases that were once considered eradicated, due I suspect to fear of immunizations.
I don't want to offend anyone because I respect everyone's opinions, but it seems that there are a lot of times that we are jumping to the wrong conclusions in our search for cause and effect relationships.
It seems there is an alarmingly high number of children with Asthma, Autism, and any number of other illnesses. It's easy to jump to conclusions and blame X, Y, or Z when we should be looking at the big picture. Genetics, diet, environment etc. all could play a role. 
Someone I highly respect once speculated that cancer was ever present in everyone, just waiting for the wrong circumstances to be let loose. I pray we find the answers.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I hate cancer, too. I think everybody hates cancer - how could anyone not? The causes? Who knows - I certainly don't. I hope that some day cancer will be eradicated, but I think we are many years away from it. 

I lost my mom to breast cancer when she was 55 - I was 22. 

I lost my previous four dogs to hemangiosarcoma, at the ages of 5.5 years, 12.5 years, 10 years and almost 13 years old. 

I am scared to death that the same fate will befall my Ben and Dachsi. 
I am holding my breath every time I have a mammogram or my sisters have mammograms. 

I hate cancer!


----------

